# Need icebreaker game for Adult Halloween Party



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween

I am going to do the Mummy toilet paper game and have a costume contest but was wondering maybe 2 more games to have that would get everyone involved or would be funny? Or scary. Any ideas? THANK YOU!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

A game we used to play when I was in high school was "Killer". People sit in a circle and everyone is dealt a card, one of which has been designated the killer's card. After looking at your card, you lay it face down in front of you. The way the killer kills someone is by winking at that person, who must then declare "I'm dead" (the players should not be looking directly at the killer when they make the declaration because that makes it too obvious).

When someone thinks he knows who the killer is, he says "I have an accusation to make". He then names the person he believes to be the killer and that person must turn over his card and leave it face up. If the accused person does not have the killer card, the person who made the accusation is now considered dead, turns over his card, and may not make any further guesses as to who the killer is.

The game is won either by someone accurately identifying the killer or by the killer winking everyone out without being detected. The killer is allowed to declare himself dead during the game if he wishes as a ploy to throw off suspicion. He may not make accusations as a means to eliminate other players and win the game faster.

It's a simple game that definitely breaks the ice. The killer has to wink people out without being seen doing it by anyone else and the other players have to try and catch someone winking without being winked out themselves.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Get self sticking nametags and write monster/horror character/etc names on them. When your guests arrive, place the nametag on their backs without them knowing the name they got. All guests have to talk to each other as if refering to the persona on the nametag. Game's over when everyone guesses the name on their tag.


----------



## IMU

I don't have anything to add to the post ... but those 2 games sound like lots of fun!


----------



## ubzest

write everyones name on a piece of paper, drop all the names in a hat. everyone picks a name , when everyone has their paper picked they write on it something that that person will have to do. for example sing a song, act like a monkey, act like their costume charactor..anything fun. The kicker to this game is...and only you will know, is that whatever they wrote on the paper for the other person to do... THEY have to do! After everyone is finished writing say "okay now forget about the name on the paper, you have to do what you wrote down yourself." you'll have screams guarenteed!
thought i was being funny when I wrote that the other person had to talk with their butt cheeks like jim carry in some movie, Yup I had to do it myself!


----------



## Draik41895

how about in costume twister,sounds like a good idea


----------



## majickmaker

I really like games like "What if" or "would you rather" - You can buy versions of these (or books of "what if" questions) or you could make up your own questions. Better yet, you could lead off and have your guests make up questions off the top of their heads for the next person in line (to make it funnier line people up or group them so couples aren't right next to each other - no couple mind reading that way). You can set rules to make the questions Halloween/Horror/etc related or just general.
Whatever you do, remember that adults are just little kids all grown up - that's one reason we love Halloween in the first place, it's a socially acceptable reason to play. So anything, right down to fingerpainting, that attracts kids and makes them oooh and aaah will usually get adults too if it's presented in the right way with a few brave souls to lead the way (and anyone who doesn't believe me should start blowing bubbles, and I don't mean w/ gum, around a bunch of adults and watch them start staring with that "I want to do that" look in their eyes").
I'm a Mental Health Professional - trust me...LOL


----------



## The Archivist

Bobbing for Eyeballs!!!


----------



## DarkLore

majickmaker said:


> ...I'm a Mental Health Professional - trust me...LOL


And you want to be my latex salesman?

We might oughta consider filtering out who comes to our NTX/Okie Make-n-Takes. I don't want to show up and find out Joker's request for straight jackets wasn't for the props.

_(Sorry....couldn't help the Seinfeld reference.)_


----------



## DarkLore

As for the ice breakers...how about Haunted Bingo. Make Bingo cards on the computer with different Halloween related images.


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween

Great Great suggesions everyone!! Love them


----------



## chartreuse chaos

My favorite source for party games is

http://party-games.zaural.ru/party-games.html OR
google party games, this site will come up on the first page

The author is apparently Russian, and the translation to English is a blast to read! I've used dozens of her game ideas over the years and just tweaked them for the type of party I'm having.


----------



## kprimm

We play Numbskull, basically a hot potato game where we pass a skull. We put everyone in a circle and play a round of numbskull untill we have a winner.Once we have a winner, the winner sits out and the rest all come together and play another round. Once we have played 3 rounds and have the 3 winners, they then play off for the grand winner who attains the title of NUMBSKULL for the year and get thier picture taken with the skull over thier heads and entered into the winning photo book. Of course they also get a nice prize.


----------



## creatrope

Not fully formed idea, and I've not playtested this, but I think you could make a good halloween themed icebreaker game as follows. i've had some good ones and some stinkers so judge for yourself whether there's something playable here. I think, at the least, it would get people talking.

Create a different movie-style 'manner of death' for each guest. head cut off with chainsaw, pushed off a cliff, stabbed in the shower. create a deck of cards with the phrase. "I killed someone by pushing them off a cliff" or some paraphrase. create another deck "I was killed by being pushed off a cliff". Embellish the cards with a little backstory or graphic if inclined. Give one card from each deck to each guest as they arrive.

create a prize for the first person to both figure out who they murdered as a guest (they have to get their name) and who murdered them. They can talk to each other and ask questions.

Further refinements:
it's a 'penalty' and considered bad etiquette to directly refer to your own method of death. For instance you can't say, "I was pushed off a cliff", you have to say "i'm laying at the base of a cliff". Or, they can't actually say it out loud, they have to 'act it out'. For instance, if you were poisoned, you have to pretend to drink and then make choking noises.
Probably a good idea to stay away integrating suicide. First, it won't actually work with the 'duality' needed for this proposal, also, you might actually find someone touched by this. Then again, that's a minor risk associated with any of the proposed 'deaths'.

good luck, and will you like me know if you (or anyone else) actually tries to play it?

http://www.creatrope.com


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween

Love this idea! THanks


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> A game we used to play when I was in high school was "Killer". People sit in a circle and everyone is dealt a card, one of which has been designated the killer's card. After looking at your card, you lay it face down in front of you. The way the killer kills someone is by winking at that person, who must then declare "I'm dead" (the players should not be looking directly at the killer when they make the declaration because that makes it too obvious).
> 
> When someone thinks he knows who the killer is, he says "I have an accusation to make". He then names the person he believes to be the killer and that person must turn over his card and leave it face up. If the accused person does not have the killer card, the person who made the accusation is now considered dead, turns over his card, and may not make any further guesses as to who the killer is.
> 
> The game is won either by someone accurately identifying the killer or by the killer winking everyone out without being detected. The killer is allowed to declare himself dead during the game if he wishes as a ploy to throw off suspicion. He may not make accusations as a means to eliminate other players and win the game faster.
> 
> It's a simple game that definitely breaks the ice. The killer has to wink people out without being seen doing it by anyone else and the other players have to try and catch someone winking without being winked out themselves.


we used to play this game too. only we called it 'mob' we turned the lights out so that the killer could kill his vicitim. then we had to guess. its one of the best games of all time!


----------



## charlie

I usually just turn on the fog machine and run it until you can't see anything. That gets the party started.


----------



## Doc Doom

I previously posted this on anothr thread but here it is again.

We use large orange balloons to have a contest to see who can carve (with a black felt pen) the best jack-o-lantern. Voting is by crowd applause. Competition is head to head. Loser meets instant death by sewing needle, winner takes on the next one until only one stands alone. It's always a big hit.


----------



## DeadRN

I did a pop-memory game at my pumpkin carving party. I found trivia questions about Halloween, scary movies so on and so forth and printed them out, one each, on a piece of paper. Then I hung them up around the room. I didn't tell people to read them...but after they read the first one they usually think they're pretty cool and read the rest. I casually took them down half-way through the party and then told them that we were going to do a memory game. Whoever won got a giant candy bar.

Not exactly an ice breaker, but maybe something else you could do that the party.


----------



## MorbidMariah

Ubzest and Doc Doom, I am SO using these ideas at my party this year! THANK YOU!


----------



## Doc Doom

Morbid,
Glad you like our game. Don't recall if we started it or got the idea from someone else. Just for fun, stick a small piece of clear tape to one balloon after you blow if up. Non-shiny transparent works best. If and when it loses, stick it with the needle and, surprise, it is the undead pumpkin and can not be killed (as long as you stick the needle in the tape. After the guests are surprised, pull the needle and stab it again (in a different spot.


----------



## Evilizabeth

One of my favorite ice-breaker games is not at all original, but fun as heck.

I call it "He left, Right?"

You get your guests into a circle and give each a wrapped package. These contain 'white elephant' prizes like Dollar Tree Halloween stuff, spooky DVDs, candy, even one with an actual 'good' prize in it like a gift card or such. These are taped closed so nobody can see what they are. Then you tell your guests you'll be reading them a spooky story. Whenever they hear the word "Left" ... they pass the gift to the person on their left. When they hear the word "Right", they pass it to the person on their right.

(The story I use, but you can make up your own. The more you get into the telling, the better.)

It was a dark and stormy night. *RIGHT* in the next town, a young man *LEFT* his home and went for a drive. Sure enough, don't you know it, he went *RIGHT* out and got himself lost.

*RIGHT* next to where he'd broken down, *RIGHT* on the top of a hill, there was a broken down creepy old house. There was hardly anything *LEFT* of the pathway, as it was choked with weeds. *RIGHT* then, it began to rain again. He decided *RIGHT* away that he would have to take shelter in the house. There was no place else *LEFT* to go, *RIGHT*? He *LEFT* the car behind and went *RIGHT* up to the door. Inside, it was dark and forbidding. His hand drifted through some spider webs and spiders began crawling over his *LEFT* hand! He shook them off, but decided *RIGHT* then to not pester them further and *LEFT* the webs alone. On he moved, *LEFT* through the hall, *RIGHT* toward the stairs and and *RIGHT* up them. He turned the corner and ran *RIGHT* into a skeleton! *RIGHT* there! *RIGHT* at the top of the stairs!! He had only one option *LEFT*. He gave it a feirce *LEFT*! Then a *RIGHT*! Until there was nothing *LEFT* of the skeleton but dust.

He ran *RIGHT* back down the stairs and hurried out into the back yard. *LEFT* to his own horrible sense of direction, he found himself *RIGHT* in the middle of a graveyard. Lightning flashed! A bolt hit a tree and split it *RIGHT* down the center! The ground heaved and the gravestones began to tip *RIGHT* and *LEFT*, *LEFT* and *RIGHT*... He jumped *RIGHT* out of his skin and turned *RIGHT* around and *LEFT* the haunted house behind him. He ran *RIGHT* back to his car and hid until morning. Now, I hope you have the *RIGHT* gift in your hands because that is all that is *LEFT* of my story except to wish you a happy Halloween. Now, am I *RIGHT* or am I *RIGHT*? 

Then everyone opens the package they wind up with. Usually they're so busy laughing at how easily they got their left and right mixed up and showing off their 'prize' of a jack-o-lantern oven mit or a DVD of _Bela Lugosi meets a Brooklyn Gorilla_ that they forget that they're supposed to be shyly keeping to themselves.


----------



## debbie5

Our favorite game to to have everyone it in a circle, and then I use pliers to rip out one person's fingernail. Just ONE nail. We all watch as the person screams and we laugh. It's SO much fun. Then on to the next lucky party attendee...the game is finished when I have a new set of 10 natural human press on nails to use...


----------



## MorbidMariah

Evilizabeth, I LOVE it!  And Deb, hmm...remind me never to come to your party!  hehe


----------



## Ms. Wicked

When I lived in England, one year I had a big party. The guests were a mixture of neighbor-friends, school parent friends and classmate and work friends. Many of the people did not know each other.

As an icebreaker, I decided to do a Halloween quiz. I divided the guests up into teams of four or five, mixing each team from all of the above "groups" of friends with no spouses on the same team.

The quiz itself was Halloween and horror movie trivia; it consisted of 15 questions (multiple choice). You can compile the questions based on how Halloween savy/knowledgeable your guests are.

It really got things rolling and people had a chance to get to know each other while doing something fun. I had prizes for all teams (a bottle of plonk), with a "grand" prize of a bottle of champagne for the winners!


----------



## Haunted Hot Sauce

In Atlanta sometimes it's 40 degrees and sometimes it's 80 degrees on Halloween so if it's cool, I'll occasionally have some outdoor activities early in the evening.

FEED THE ZOMBIEEEEEE
A messy outdoor game you could play is...Feed the zombie!!! Get a piece of plywood and paint a zombie face on it. Cut out a hole for the mouth. See who can toss the "brains" (beanbags) in the mouth. Or use sponges dunked in water with red food coloring in it instead of beanbags. (people at my parties like to throw things it seems).

PIN THE ENTRAILS ON THE ZOMBIE -or-
PIN THE FEATURES ON THE JACK-O-LANTERN
(use tape so nobody gets their eye poked out...unintentionally, MUAHAHAAAA)
(you can also have a lot of fun messing with people when they're blindfolded...jus sayin')

BRAIN (jello) eating contest -or-
blindfolded gummi worm eating contest

HEADSKETBALL
Do you have a basketball net? Play headsket-ball! (See who can toss the prop head through the hoop) 

CORPSE
If you've ever played "HORSE" with a basketball you can play "CORPSE" instead with the prop head. I make my own quick corpse heads out of balled up newspaper and duct tape. It's fun when they start to fall apart...and sometimes there's a squishy surprise inside.

And people LOVE to throw darts at balloons with prize tickets under them so ANY Halloween theme would work here.

Ahhhhhhh...good times!


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween

These are all great!!! Thanks for all the tips


----------

